# Black River Re-Opened



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Sorry to see that the holy Black River is not on "The List". So, if anyone wants to discuss, give me a secret PM. We need to keep the masses from knowing the wonders of this giant drainage ditch.....ah....I mean this secret "Near Alaskan Experiece" river.

KW


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I know it's really hard to just follow the rules of the forum


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually this topic is up for discussion among the mods now. Ill try and get an answer in the next few days.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

quest32a said:


> Actually this topic is up for discussion among the mods now. Ill try and get an answer in the next few days.


I'm glad the Mod's are discussing it. It seems most people, including myself, don't care if people discuss it. It's a warm water fishery that will never get much pressure because of it's turbid nature. It would be nice to be able to hop on line and ask someone if it's fishable. It is probably only fishable about 1/2 the days in a year.


But as it is said, "the dude abides"


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Just curious who "Closed" this thread and who re-opened it? It's crap to have an opinion and information on something and have it "Closed" for some unexplained reason. I have fished that river a ton and would like to share some spots. I am not going to fish it much in the future and would like to have other people enjoy what I enjoyed. I am not trying to give away secrets, just some info so the next guy who gets a jones to fish knows where to go.

KW


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Some rivers are listed as unmentionables! The B$#@k included. The moderators who enforce these rules closed it due to you naming it. Apparently they are discussing to open the river for named discusion. You can only name the rivers listed in the discription of the thread.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wrote a letter to Quest32a a couple of days ago asking that this river be allowed for open discussion on these forums I hope that helps Aaron


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

kingwilly said:


> Just curious who "Closed" this thread and who re-opened it? It's crap to have an opinion and information on something and have it "Closed" for some unexplained reason. I have fished that river a ton and would like to share some spots. I am not going to fish it much in the future and would like to have other people enjoy what I enjoyed. I am not trying to give away secrets, just some info so the next guy who gets a jones to fish knows where to go.
> 
> KW


I closed it, and reopened it. Sorry man, as of this instant the rules of the site prohibit discussion on it. That may change very soon because of this thread, and Stingers PM to me. I don't fish that side of the state and don't know anything about the Black. 

And just so you know, that is the general policy on river names... if the thread topic is an unmentionable stream then the thread is either closed or deleted. No differentt than I have done 100 times before, and I generally don't send out pms when I do it. I figure the rules are pretty self explanatory, esspecially after I have closed a thread on the same topic a few days before.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

jiggineyes said:


> Some rivers are listed as unmentionables! The B$#@k included. The moderators who enforce these rules closed it due to you naming it. Apparently they are discussing to open the river for named discusion. You can only name the rivers listed in the discription of the thread.


Exactly,
And if you check this thread you will see that I did put a reason http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=258777


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I am a law abiding citizen who can follow rules. At 41, I am sure I can follow this little forums policies. It is just a bit concerning when this forum, a Sportsmans/Sportspersons forum, goes into full lockdown when some rivers are discussed. I am glad this is getting some attention because some information about locations can be helpful to a few fellow fishermen.

The Black River is a huge drainage ditch. When I have hit that river, it was more of an outdoor experiece than going to some production hole. It was a blast to walk 1-2 miles through heavy brush to get to a good spot. If I found some fish to play with, it was a huge bonus. If not, I had a great time outside checking out the deer and the turkeys. SO, having some info for the people who enjoy this forum and the info it brings, I am a little piveed at the random "CLOSED" threads.

Back to what I mentioned earlier, if anyone who is pretty hardcore, lives in the SouthEast part of Michigan and has a huge jonesy to explore/hike/fish, shoot me a PM and I will go over some spots to go to.

FYI....A few of the guys I know that live near the Black actually go to Yates Dam to fish, and prefer it over their local river.

KW


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

kingwilly said:


> Back to what I mentioned earlier, if anyone who is pretty hardcore, lives in the SouthEast part of Michigan and has a huge jonesy to explore/hike/fish, shoot me a PM and I will go over some spots to go to.



I don't think there is anything wrong with asking about a certain river through PM's. Why you want to exploit a small little fishery like the black is beyond me, whether it's good or not. Def. wish the black had the a decent amount of steel to fish for w/o the crowds. Post on this site will just increase the pressure on that small stream, guaranteed!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

kingwilly said:


> I am a little piveed at the random "CLOSED" threads.


No randomness at all, if the river is not on the list I close the thread. Its the way it has always been, and will continue to be. 

Like I said, I called a few of my eastside buddies and asked them about the Black, and the quality of fishing there. I also brought up this subject to the other mods. Steve said he would get back to me when he returns home from his trip. So I should have an answer in a few days. I am always open to suggestions, and don't have a problem editting and changing the list. In fact our lists get editted a few times a year. 

Just shoot me a pm as Stinger did instead of reopening a thread w/ Black River in the title. Thats a surefire way for me to close a thread.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The Clinton river is a much better fishery than the black river will ever be and look at the publicity it gets.The black river is a slow moving muddy river that once in a while a rare steelie or salmon gets caught from it.This river is not some little pristine gem that needs to be overly protected.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I think there has been more posts about this river than actual fish in the river.

The last thing I want to comment on is when "Stinger63" has contributed over 7300 post, 'WILDCATWICK' has over 5,800 posts, I have to believe that these guys know this forum inside and out. I have also been on this forum for a number of years and I am sure we all know what is helpful and what is not. When these guys post, I listen. And when they make comments about a river, I listen. If they have something to add, I listen. If they believe it will be unproductive to post something, I listen. When a thread gets "CLOSED" when these two guys post with info, it does not make sense. 

KW


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

To me it's not a matter of the production, it's a matter of it's just a rule so I don't see why people don't follow it personally. I've never fished it, I'm good friends with Stinger63 and he says it's nothing special. If the rules say you can't name it then you can't. Quest was just doing his job


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

kingwilly said:


> When a thread gets "CLOSED" when these two guys post with info, it does not make sense.



Sorry man, I don't know what else to say. There has to be some kind of rules on what rivers can be posted on. Like I said, I am flexible to opening up new rivers to be named. But at the time both posts were made the Black was not on the list. And I will continue to close posts no matter how informative they are if they are on an unmentionable stream. 

Informative or not, they still are against the rules. If you have a problem with the rules let me know. Don't restart another thread on the exact same subject that I just closed. Because I will close them again.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

No more breakin the rules from me. It appears that you have this all under control, keep up the good work.

KW


----------

